# Ball Perfect Mason



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone know a rough estimate of age on this Ball Perfect Mason? I found a website that dates them based on the Ball logo, but that only narrowed it down to something like 1930-1980. Any way to narrow it down more?


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Base has a 6 on it.


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Top


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

Also, does anyone know what type of lid goes with this?


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 27, 2011)

This jar is from the ball period of 1910-1923 with the abbreviated underline. The perfect mason text style, I would say, puts it right in the middle of that estimate at about 1916-1917. I like em in blue, but they are all nice. Any standard ball zinc and milk glass lid should do the trick, as would a Kerr style metal band with glass seal. Your choice. This screw style post dates the "shoulder seal" type where the lid had to seal to the shoulder of the jar rather than a raised lip, like yours. Hope that helps somewhat.---Joe


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I have some lids around here somewhere. I will have to try to find them.


----------



## jarhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all, quick look at redbook looks like it it was made between 1942-1955. Takes a standard zinc cap. Warren


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

All I could find was a lid that was too crushed to screw on, and one that is in a pretty sad state. Right now, I put a lid on, but hopefully some day I will dig up a better one. I'll get a picture with lid up soon, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhunter
> 
> Hi all, quick look at redbook looks like it it was made between 1942-1955. Takes a standard zinc cap. Warren


 What on the jar helps you tell that it is between 42 and 55? The only thing I saw in my brief internet search was about the different Ball logos, but that didn't narrow it down too much.


----------



## jarhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

The ribs on the sides, there are other guys/gals on here that could help narrow time frame down for you. Warren


----------



## coreya (Dec 27, 2011)

How many ribs are there, if 8 (thats what it looks like) on a quart will be 1933 to 1941, 9 or 6 ribs would be 1942 to 1955 but thats for a rounded square jar which yours isnt. Why? because thats when they made that style of jar that is pictured! Hope this helps. BTW worth 1-2 bucks on a really really good day!!


----------



## JohnN (Dec 27, 2011)

It has 8 ribs. I'm not surprised that it is worthless, but I don't care. I just like the fact that I found a jar that has been unseen for however many years. I must have dug this one up, but it was so long ago, I don't remember. I actually didn't even know I had this jar until I found it looking for something else.


----------



## jarhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Coreya your right, i should have studied listing in book better. Warren


----------

